# New acquisitions



## troy (May 6, 2016)

Paph frank booth & paris


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2016)

Nice Paph Paris. Where did you get that?


----------



## troy (May 6, 2016)

Phelps, it's unbloomed, possibly reluctant bloomer, I'll bloom it!!! Lol...


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2016)

nice.


----------



## Paphluvr (May 6, 2016)

troy said:


> Phelps, it's unbloomed, possibly reluctant bloomer, I'll bloom it!!! Lol...



I had a similar cross (niveum x stonei). Plant was equally as large as yours. Tried everything, cold, warm, dryer, winter rest, nothing worked. Plant was so large and unrewarding that I finally pitched it. I feel that attention can better be given to plants that actually bloom. Good luck with that one!


----------



## troy (May 6, 2016)

Lol..!!!! Not sure what to expect, I'll give it one year!! if by next fall it hasn't bloomed I'll toss it


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 6, 2016)

That's a big plant!

What a pity these hybrids can be spectacular in bloom but tough to bloom.
You might get lucky!

Instead of pitching, give it to someone. 
I think by rotating to a different person every year or two, one person might see them bloom! And then we all get to see photos! lol

Good luck!


----------



## troy (May 6, 2016)

Thats a good idea!! Paul phelps had it, said it's been difficult, so I'll give it a try


----------

